# Indian PCC from SFO (San francisco) Indian consulate



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Anybody recently gone thru PCC with SFO indian consulate? I find their website is down (htt://www[dot]cgisf[dot]org/). Could you please let me know the process? do we need to send the original passport?

Please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Anybody recently gone thru PCC with SFO indian consulate? I find their website is down (htt://www[dot]cgisf[dot]org/). Could you please let me know the process? do we need to send the original passport?
> 
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Go to the consulate in person...fill up the required details in the form along with a request letter stating you need PCC from India for the PR migration application to Australia.

You will have to pay the fees and submit the passport along with this. If your passport had a PCC updated in the system (This would have been done when the passport got issued) then you will get the PCC from the consulate in.two days time. 

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Go to the consulate in person...fill up the required details in the form along with a request letter stating you need PCC from India for the PR migration application to Australia.
> 
> You will have to pay the fees and submit the passport along with this. If your passport had a PCC updated in the system (This would have been done when the passport got issued) then you will get the PCC from the consulate in.two days time.
> 
> ...


Thanks MaddyOZ, Unfortunately SFO is 15 hours drive from my place, I'm looking for doing this thru mail. Since their website is down, I'm not sure of the procedures and unable to get the forms.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Thanks MaddyOZ, Unfortunately SFO is 15 hours drive from my place, I'm looking for doing this thru mail. Since their website is down, I'm not sure of the procedures and unable to get the forms.


Getting it via mail is merely impossible. Either get it in India when you visit or plan for a SFO trip to get ths going 

Good Luck!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Getting it via mail is merely impossible. Either get it in India when you visit or plan for a SFO trip to get ths going
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


MaddyOZ, Thanks for the update. I've checked with their site. Every indian consulate in US accepts PCC application thru mail. No need to visit in person.

CGI SF Contents


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> MaddyOZ, Thanks for the update. I've checked with their site. Every indian consulate in US accepts PCC application thru mail. No need to visit in person.
> 
> CGI SF Contents


Well thats a news to me, Good for you then. Thanks for the info. In HK we have to go inperson to get the application submitted. 

Good Luck and All the best for your PR application process.

Cheers !

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------

